# KF-21 Fighter



## tomahawk6 (14 Apr 2021)

Might be a great buy for Canada,and cheaper than the F35 or maybe a mix of the two.









						South Korea rolls out the KF-21, joining elite group of global supersonic fighter jet makers | CNN
					

South Korea unveiled its homegrown supersonic jet fighter on Friday, joining an exclusive club of military aviation giants and setting the stage for a $5.2 billion program it hopes will be a top export driver and jobs creator.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Apr 2021)

The KF-21 is an impressive aircraft, even without the F-35’s internal stores.  The Korean defense industry is impressive, indeed.  If Canada, through Trudeau’s 2015 promise not to buy the F-35, isn’t going to buy a full-on Gen-5, but ‘only’ a Gen 4.5 aircraft, we could certainly do worse than a KF-21.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Apr 2021)

Might even be a good deal for the USAF since the F22 line is closed, it maybe be cost eFFective.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Apr 2021)

Potent fighter plus it will employ the meteor bvr missile.









						Meteor - Beyond Visual Range Air-to-Air Missile (BVRAAM)
					

Meteor is a next generation, active radar-guided, beyond visual range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM) system. The missile is manufactured by MBDA…




					www.airforce-technology.com


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Apr 2021)

tomahawk6 said:


> Potent fighter plus it will employ the meteor bvr missile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed T6 - MBDA’s Meteor is a very capable AAM.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Apr 2021)

The Kf21 engines are US made and are found on the F18. The ROKAF already has the North outclassed but replacing their F5's with KF21's would enable them to modernize with homegrown jets.


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Apr 2021)

tomahawk6 said:


> The Kf21 engines are US made and are found on the F18.


Yup!  Same F414s as the Block III Super Hornet and the single 414 on the Gripen.


----------

